# XD(M) vs M&P Shield



## psc0730 (Oct 8, 2017)

I've found two great guns (from what I hear) that are on sale. 

The XDM is a 9mm that has 3.8" Barrel and is Bi-Tone. It's going for $449.99 but w/ fees comes out to $513.

The M&P Shield 9mm has a 3.1" barrel. It's going for $349.99 but w/ fees comes out to $403.86.

Right now, I keep telling myself to go towards the cheaper gun. But I wanna hear others personal experience with these guns. Which would you guys more likely choose? Thank you.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the M&P 9 Shield and bought two several years ago... I still own one of those and will not sell or trade it. For me, my Shield is the perfect vacation gun/gun for deeper concealment.


----------



## ddostie900 (May 22, 2016)

I love my Shield 9, which was my first handgun a year and a half ago. Second gun a month ago was a Glock 21SF, so the Shield officially is small...but great.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a Shield and a XDM mod 2, with the 3 in. barrel .It's Going to depend on what you want to carry, the xd is much heavier, but double the round count. They both shoot very good. I will say I carry the shield more because of the size and weight. Either gun will serve you well, , mine are going strong, with no problems. Good luck on your new gun witch ever you buy.


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

M&P Shield cheaper or not


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm gonna' be the only fly in the ointment.

I'd go with the XDM, it holds more rounds (13) and (19) with an extended magazine. It's a better looking gun especially the Bi-Tone.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The XDm should have a much better trigger, but some folks don't notice. I have both, and my Shield was not 'equal' to the XD until I spent $140 on Apex trigger parts. But that's just my personal experience, and a lot of folks disagree. They are both good guns.


----------



## BlueCosmo5050 (Nov 10, 2017)

psc0730 said:


> I've found two great guns (from what I hear) that are on sale.
> 
> The XDM is a 9mm that has 3.8" Barrel and is Bi-Tone. It's going for $449.99 but w/ fees comes out to $513.
> 
> ...


Literally had the same issue yesterday morning, I needed a conceal weapon. My choices were the XDM 9mm, the M&P Shield 9mm, and the Springfield XD-S .45 APSC. I chose the XD-S, most because my experience with Springfield has been so good and I didn't want to go go 9mm. It has a 3.3 inch barrel and I like that I can conceal it easily. I can't feel it when I sit down at a computer desk, driving, or anything. The thinner the better for this purpose.
I almost went with the Shield though because it was also thin. 
I didn't go XDM, I had a full size XDM that held 17 rounds .40 4.5' barrel. For conceal I want not much of an imprint. However I do wear 5.11 pants that have the magazine holders and although the gun only holds 5 in the magazine and 1 in the chamber (being a .45.) I carry around extended clips that hold 7 in my pocket, 14 total with two of them, plus one in the chamber. 
I also always keep one in the chamber and I like that Springfield doesn't have any weird safety thing, it just has the back strap and strong pull on the trigger the first time. This means I feel safe with one chambered because I know I'd have to pull the trigger really hard and it's covered by the holster, plus someone would have to push down on the back strap. 
I might be wrong but doesn't the M&P have a bit more annoying safety? at least that one? I had an M&P .45 but didn't keep it long. I started with Glock, went to the M&P, then when I found Springfield I never looked looked back. I've owned quite a few Springfields, I'm not a great shot and they make me look like I am.

Plus with both Glock and Smith and Wesson I have had them lock up with cheap practice ammo. I've never had a Springfield lock up, no matter how cheap the ammo. That gives me comfort as well.

I'd put the XD-S up against the M&P, both are slim and great for concealing, see how you like the XD-S, if you want two more rounds get the 9mm, but there are some test online showing the .45, even though the 3.3' barrel packs a serious bunch.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I went with the MOD-2 in 9mm compact.
I can't see buying a shield and then have to spend money on a trigger to make it better.
My MOD-2 is fine out of the box.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

The MOD-2 is a great gun, the trigger is amazing right out of the box. With a good holster and gun belt it carries fine, even being a little heavier and thicker.


----------



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

I own both, and as a matter of fact, I use both for carry. I like the M&P for summer carry. It is about the size of a .380, carries 9mm (mine, anyway), and conceals easily under a t-shirt. It is harder to handle due to how small and light it is, but with practice, it was easy to get good groupings at 21 feet.

The XDM is much easier to handle, and it also conceals easily. with the right holster, I can carry this under a t-shirt, but it is easier to conceal under a sweater or sweatshirt. It is one of the most accurate, and easy to shoot, guns I own. I took it out yesterday, and once again, at 21 feet, one great grouping after another.

21 feet in the magic number in Pennsylvania for stand your ground laws.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

For whatever it may be worth to those considering either gun, Bud's Gun Shop has the 9MM Shield for $299. I just bought one a few days ago for my daughter.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I was on a quest to find the best single-stack subcompact I could afford, a few years back, before I retired. I had more disposable income at the time, and was willing to buy several and shoot them extensively. My first opportunity was a Kahr K-40, almost new, that I traded for. It is a very fine pistol, but the trigger break didn't fit my XL hand very well, so I had to modify my grip to shoot it, making the recoil seem worse than it should have been. I shot it a lot, with a variety of ammo, before deciding to look around for something better suited to my hand size. It was very accurate with 180 grain ammo, and I still have it.

My next purchase was the Springfield XDs .45, and I instantly fell in love with it. By changing the backstrap, I was able to make it fit my hand. The trigger was nice, I liked the fiber optic front sight, and I perceived the recoil to be much more pleasant than the K-40. After a hundred or so flawless rounds, it became my regular carry weapon.

Next, I bought a S&W Shield 9mm, because it was almost identical in size to both the K-40 and the XDs.45. However, the trigger was rough, and the break was way too far back for my XL hand, making it no better than the K-40 that I had already discarded as a carry weapon. I tinkered with the trigger a lot, trying to make it better, but finally just shelled out for an APEX straight trigger and sear kit (about $140 at the time). This modification moved the trigger break forward enough to make the pistol fit my hand better, and smoothed the pull out nicely. After very much testing, I now find that I grab the Shield more often than the XDs, as I head out the door.


----------

